# Orange Lake West Village - Studio?  Anyone had one lately?



## kccpa (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm trying to do a friend a favor and he wants to take his daughter to Orlando...for Disney & other theme resorts.

Right now I only have a "fair" week to trade with and I could only pull one resort that had the week that encompassed 4/6/09-4/10 when his daughter is out of school.  Spring break naturally.  

I pulled Orange Lake West Village...and it was only a Studio.  From reading the RCI material, the studio is located in their "clubhouse/atrium".   RCI info also mentioned some construction...but that appears to be thru 2008.  I called the resort to verify that the construction was expected to be completed and all pools are expected to be open in April 09.  They said yes.  

Has anyone seen or traded into one of these studios?  It apparently has a limited kitchen...micro/refrig but no stove, not that I think they would use a stove...so no biggie.  I am concerned about the size.  When I called the resort, they said the studio's were 430 sq. ft....and when I asked about the size of the 1BD they said they were 816 sq.ft.   Big diff.   Only thing that I see on the plus side is that the studio will have two queen beds (plus sofa bed) in the unit...and the 1BD would have a queen bed and only the sofa bed.   

At this point, my discussion of the studio vs 1BD is moot 'cause I'm only seeing the studio for this time period.  If it was later in the month I could get them a 2BD!!!!....but for the time period of 4/6-10 only the studio came up.  

Should I wait and see if anything else might come up between now and then?  Anyone with insight on the FL bulk spacebank or typical deposit history...I'd be in your debt.   

Thoughts...suggestions...anything!!! is welcome. 

Thanks so much.

Kathy

Help!  It looks like in the reviews everyone talks about 2 or 3BD's but I didn't see anything about the studio.  Maybe for a reason?  Heck...I know the time is prime spring break so I would so appreciate any input as to putting my friend and his daughter who have NEVER stayed at a timeshare in this place.  It's GC but could a studio be considered GC?  

Thoughts?

Help!!


----------



## Mel (Jul 15, 2008)

You won't see bulk banking of Orange Lake weeks, because they are fixed deeded weeks.  If a unit is banked, it is because the owner of that week chose to bank it.  While the newest weeks are being sold as the Global Access  points program, those are not likely to be bulk banked either.

The layout for the studios can be seen here 

The layout for the 1BR units can be seen here

While the 1BR units are larger, is only sleeps 4 (pull out sofa and King bed).  The studios sleep 5(2 Queens plus a sofa).

As for the GC status, that for the resort itself - RCI doesn't give status for individual rooms.  If they're going to Orlando to enjoy the parks, and are not likely to spend that much time in the room, it probably doesn't matter what you get them.  The Clubhouse studio will get them access to all the amenities at the whole resort (all villages), which is what earns the Gold Crown rating.

I just ran a search, and pulled up 11 different resorts will 4/4 and 4/5 checkin, some with 2BR units.  Orange Lake only has studios at this point, while none of the others have studios available - which suggest to me that your week might not pull a 1BR or 2BR if it gets deposited.  

Spring Break in Orlando is not an easy trade (even if Orlando is overbuilt).  I would see if they are interested in the week that is available, and if so, book it.


----------



## kccpa (Jul 15, 2008)

*Looks reasonable!*

Thank you Mel,

Consider this a virtual hug for your info!   :whoopie:   I also appreciate the info on how OL makes their deposits. 

I checked RCI again and found two other resorts with 4/5 & 4/6 checkin's...and they were for 1BD's:
High Point World Resort
Grand Lake Resort

The studio at Orange Lake West Village seems the better trade to me for a man and his daughter (although a teenager).  Having two beds rather than having to use a fold-out couch seems preferable.    Plus it seems a much nicer resort.  I have put it on 24HR hold.

I'm using a somewhat weak Mexico week for my search.  This week will pull the following 2B's after 4/18 or so:
Orange Lake West Village - starting 4/24
Sheraton Vistana - starting 4/19
HGV Sea World - starting 4/17
HGV Int'l - starting 4/17

So...I guess my week has limited but not too bad trading power re: Orlando prime time but I'm doubtful about getting any 2BD's in my 4/5-4/6 time frame thanks to your assessment.  If you found 11 other resorts and I only found 3 and of those 3 only 2 had 1BD's...then???    

Will pass this info on to my friend and see what he thinks.  I LOVE Disneyland...never been to Disneyworld...but shudder at the thought of the crowds at that time.   

Again...thanks for your help!

Kathy


----------

